# Don't come back with extra fittings!



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

We opened the wall to put up onyx and replace the valve. Found this beauty. 

"I have the extra 90 and two extra 45s. Better use'em"

I know...he probably had a good reason, but from my vantage point, having not been there 20 years ago, it sure looks goofy.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Offsetting around an in-wall cabinet that was not original to the home.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Offsetting around an in-wall cabinet that was not original to the home.



It's a window, but the theory still applies I suppose. 

The zig I get. It's the zag that throws me.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbersteve said:


> We opened the wall to put up onyx and replace the valve. Found this beauty.
> 
> "I have the extra 90 and two extra 45s. Better use'em"
> 
> I know...he probably had a good reason, but from my vantage point, having not been there 20 years ago, it sure looks goofy.


Ya better be replacing that valve with a MOENTROL and precharged air chambers!..


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Ya better be replacing that valve with a MOENTROL and precharged air chambers!..



Positemp! FTW. Don't need hammer restors.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbersteve said:


> Positemp! FTW. Don't need hammer restors.


Ya FIRED!!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Ya better be replacing that valve with a MOENTROL and precharged air chambers!..


Which arresters do you fancy in that application.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

The precharged kind... never use those bs 12" deadend pipe again..


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

I'd argue that positemp isn't a quick close valve.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbersteve said:


> I'd argue that positemp isn't a quick close valve.


 Again..ur're FIRED!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumbersteve said:


> The zig I get. It's the zag that throws me.


Maybe trying to get back to the same roof penetration?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe the stack fell over.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> The precharged kind... never use those bs 12" deadend pipe again..


Any particular brand?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> Any particular brand?


Suiox Chief are good ones.. precharged chambers on T/S valve are all u need for the whole bath.... best for washing machine, dishwasher..


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> Suiox Chief are good ones.. precharged chambers on T/S valve are all u need for the whole bath.... best for washing machine, dishwasher..


I usually take what you say for granted, old dog to old dog, but I've never done this and never needed to.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

They don't do anything anyway.... Waste of time.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Water hammers work well, very well in fact. Had a customer recently with hammering all day long. With high water pressure we replaced the prv. A few weeks later the hammering came back. So bad in fact the homeowners spent the night in a hotel.

I installed Sioux Chief washing machine arrestors in the midst of the hammering noise. They removed the problem as soon as I turned the water back on to the washing machine.

We install 10-20 of the mini arrestors annually. As long as the hammering goes away the customer is happy.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

jmc12185 said:


> They don't do anything anyway.... Waste of time.


Have to disagree with ya here brother,granted if all the pipes are securely strapped down and can't rattle than you can get by not needing any,but we have all been to houses that water hammer was hitting really hard,esp,on loose copper waterlines,I have even heard pex pipe rattle from water hammer,also having a properly aired up expansion tank helps a lot against hammer


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

jmc12185 said:


> They don't do anything anyway.... Waste of time.


Huh???


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

So...how about that stack!?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

If the guy who did it was here, he'd say, "It's worked for 20 and will work for another 20, so what's yer prob, bud?"



I hear it everyday......................


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

No problem. The point of the post was "hey look! That's funny. Haha" 
But leave it to P-zoners to look for anything in a picture other than the subject and say "look at my great observational skills and superior technical knowledge"

Im sure there is a thread on here dedicated to hammer arresters and moentrol vs positemp.

I just chuckled when I opened the wall and I thought some of you might too.


----------

